# privoxy/squid & using different proxy for specific websites

## ryszardzonk

My setup on the server consists of the following

- iptables redirection of traffic at port tcp 80 to local privoxy

- from privoxy it travels to squid

- from squid it goes to TOR

The problem is that using TOR (while having tor exit as well) makes several pages unreachable as their admins block traffic from tor nodes completely. The question is how to change that setup for the few required web pages to move traffic to them through some external proxy preferably using squid so those pages get cached as well.

I have read the squid configuration file for such an info including http://www.squid-cache.org/Doc/config/cache_peer/ and have not found such an information. There is plenty of information on specific host access, blocklists for sites and such but it is not what I am looking for  :Sad: 

Thanks for help  :Exclamation: 

----------

## massimo

Would always_direct be an option?

----------

## ryszardzonk

This seems as the good option but what I forgot to say is that I have all servers privoxy, squid and tor on the same local server with the same external ip which means not forwarding anything to TOR does not really change much as direct traffic from squid would not change the situation of it going out from the same IP hence the idea of forwarding traffic for few specific sites through different proxy on different ip adress

----------

## massimo

Then cache_peer_domain should fit your requirements.

----------

